# Best FC Yellow to breed to



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

Ok...some friends of our are getting ready to breed their yellow girl. They would like to keep a yellow girl out of the litter. They are looking for a yellow or Black(yellow factored) FC. Who would you breed her to? She is a Nitro daughter and has Riparian Roughrider as well. They would like to avoid any line breeding. Any good ideas???


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Why would they want to avoid line breeding if they like her and want to keep a puppy? Drake is a great choice.....but if you don't share her whole pedigree how can folks give advice on outcrossing?
LM


----------



## labman52738 (Jul 13, 2005)

FC AFC Hunting Hills Coriander. 

http://www.crosswindkennels.com/stud.htm


----------



## labman52738 (Jul 13, 2005)

Line-breeding can be done very successfully, but needs alot of research. You can double up on the good traits as well as the bad. The best pups I have ever produced are line-bred. The sires of the parents are half brothers. The pups out of this litter are the perfect pups and have met every expectation that I have had for the litter. I have heard of hip problems from both Nitro and Riparian Roughrider.


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

I think this being their first litter of pups themselves they want to avoid anything close. Their Nitro daughter has an excellent hip rating.


----------



## pafromga (Jul 16, 2006)

If you are looking for a Yellow FC titled stud, still living, that has already produced an FC-------- Here is the short list.
FC-AFC YELLOWSTONE'S TNT EXPLOSION--- produced 4
FC-AFC REBEL WITH A CAUSE ---- produced 3
FC-AFC CALUMET'S SUPER SONIC --- produced 2
FC RIPARIAN EASYRIDER ---- produced 1
AFC HAWKEYE'S VIKING 2002 NDC ---produced 1


There are alot of other good ylw studs out there but they haven't produced an FC yet. And that list grows alot if you include Blk yellow factored dogs as well.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

what about AFC Cutter who was a finalist in the Natl AM this year I think.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Viking.


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

They were looking at some black(yellow factored) studs. 
Watermark's the boss
Stormin Norman..(Any extra info on him would be great!)
Fordland's bored out Ford

They are looking for an excellent marker, trainability, drive but, controlled, and a smaller sized male.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Robbie Bickley has a very nice yellow who is you and already has his win and I am pretty sure he will be titled before too long.


----------



## Cut em_Jack (Aug 14, 2006)

Ford is black but is yellow factored


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

What about FC-AFC The Preacher??? Double Header Winner Q'd for the National Open & Amateur this year. Katie


----------



## ncduckdogs (Mar 13, 2006)

*stormin norman*

FC AFC Stormin Norman is on Danny Farmers truck.
He is owned by Mark Rosenblum. 
There is an add in RFTN for Norman with contact info.


----------



## Cole (Dec 29, 2003)

I agree with Katie. 
If a person's wanting to breed to a yellow, not sure how they could do much better than breeding to Preacher.
Rex Bell is his owner.
Double Header Winner, and Qualified for both Nationals. 
Pretty Strong.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

anyone know much about Champ?


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

duckster said:


> Ok...some friends of our are getting ready to breed their yellow girl. They would like to keep a yellow girl out of the litter. They are looking for a yellow or Black(yellow factored) FC. Who would you breed her to? She is a Nitro daughter and has Riparian Roughrider as well. They would like to avoid any line breeding. Any good ideas???


Dusty Has thrown some nice pups of late that I have seen & is qualified
for the second nat. open in a row he would be a nice choice


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Dusty, especially if you want a smaller framed dog with go.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I sure like what I have seen sired by FC AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max. They are great looking hard charging dogs. To add to that Max throws good sized great looking pups. His pedigree is also loaded and it is something differant. You also can't find a nicer stud dog owner in Roger! Max has also competed in a couple of nationals and won another Am last weekend.


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

She really likes Dusty because of his size and what he has thrown as well as his own accomplishments. BUt, I cannot blame her for not wanting to ship her female there to be bred. The only way Dusty can be bred is to go to a vet in KS they do not ship the semen. Otherwise, I am sure they would choose him. They looked at his sire Soupy...he is only avail by natural breeding. So, they are still searching for the right one unless of course Dusty owners wanted to ship to a rep. vet in their area. They would make very nice pups. I am not sure why that is that way with his breeding procedures. Does anyone know?


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Skeeter - is up and coming*

I'd have an eye on Robby B's "Skeeter", not an FC yet, but sure to come...very talented yellow coming off the ground floor with an open win already.

All the best

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

My choice:
FC-CFC-CAFC "Magic" Open Finalist 2006.
I love his puppies.
Sue


----------



## 5labs (Oct 28, 2005)

fowl hunter said:


> Dusty, especially if you want a smaller framed dog with go.


That may be so in some cases but my neighbor has a Dusty pup that is a small horse.I will take some pic of him after he gets back from his summer trip to the great state of Alaska.


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

I have a Magic pup that I really like. Otherwise, I would go with Viking. How do you argue with 2 top derby dogs sired? And 1 high pt open dog by the age of three?


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 18, 2007)

duckster said:


> They were looking at some black(yellow factored) studs.
> Watermark's the boss
> Stormin Norman..(Any extra info on him would be great!)
> Fordland's bored out Ford
> ...


Here is my Stormin Norman pup. Pictures taken this morning, pup is five months and apparently likes to help with gardening!
























[/img]


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Some very good dogs mentioned so far. Dusty has had great success with several different handlers. That impresses me in any dog. Dusty is doing a few natural breedings BTW.

Cori is also an awsome animal. He collected another red ribbon this weekend. His owner Dave Heminger runs him in both Ams and Opens (same with Dusty) and does a lot of the training.

Both dogs are getting more than their share of the ribbons.


John


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

Tropical~
Very nice looking pup..
My friends are waiting for their approval to join..they have been waiting to get in and put their own personal 2 cents in ......


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

all the nitro dogs Ive trained have been soft. I would go with a dog like Cosmo, Normon, Rebel. Dusty female I had was soft wouldn't be my choice to a nitro female. Their are some others out their. It also depends on if the bitch has any titles. Which is going to make these pups marketable. Alot depends on what the bitch bring to the breeding?


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

Dutchess is a pass away I believe from being a Master hunter. she lacking ANY drive. The soft part I am not sure because obviously I haven't trained her.She is a hard charger! Very nice dog and is amatuer trained. She is a pleaser.


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

Drake or Dusty


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Have no personal knowledge about the dog but from pictures and performance, it looks as though John and Janice Gunn's male, Gunner, is quite an animal.

Also, has anyone mentioned Zoom?

Travis


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

stonybrook said:


> Have no personal knowledge about the dog but from pictures and performance, it looks as though John and Janice Gunn's male, Gunner, is quite an animal.
> 
> Also, has anyone mentioned Zoom?
> 
> Travis


No, and Zoom would be a good choice. A nice line breeding on Teddy.


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

They have considered Zoom.


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

Is there a place I can find more information about Zoom?


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

FC/AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom 

2xNAFC FC 2xCNAFC Ebonstar Lean Mac x HRCH southfhill's U-Gotta B Kiddin MH 

Full Brother to 
FC/AFC Teddy's Ebonstar James 
FC Benelli Game Getter 
FC Theodore Mac Tre 

DOB 5/31/01 
OFA - LR - 126901E28M0PL Excellent 
Elbows - LR-EL20592M28-PL Normal 
CERF - NORMAL 

20 Derby Points - Excellent Marker 
Finalist in the 2006 National Amateur 
Qualified for the 2006 National Open 
13.5 Open points in 2006 

Not sure if he has a website.

Travis


----------



## ironwill (Nov 19, 2004)

Deweys Drake Of Moon Rivers

160 all age points
qualified 11 nationalls
national finalist 3 times
won national open
what more could you want


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

stonybrook said:


> FC/AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom
> 
> 2xNAFC FC 2xCNAFC Ebonstar Lean Mac x HRCH southfhill's U-Gotta B Kiddin MH
> 
> ...


That's all you needed to say!  
As the line says in the movie, "you had me at hello"

(my male is out of Jamie)


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Mike Peters wrote:



> I sure like what I have seen sired by FC AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max. They are great looking hard charging dogs. To add to that Max throws good sized great looking pups. His pedigree is also loaded and it is something differant. You also can't find a nicer stud dog owner in Roger! Max has also competed in a couple of nationals and won another Am last weekend.


I couldn't agree more!

Bill


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Dusty would be a great choice. Plus Dan and Missy are some of the best people to deal with.


----------



## westad (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for your help Duckster and others!  

Our little Nitro female has her senior hunter title and has four master passes. She has her seasoned hunter title through HRC, two finished passes, and three upland hunter passes. There are only two HRC events a year in our area - wish there were more! She also has natural pointing tendencies (I'm not sure what line that is coming from - I think the Nitro)!

We have been working closely with a pro (he's been training us), but have done the training and handling ourselves. She runs well for both my husband and I, but we are learning right along with her.

She is a very willing , enthusiastic worker who runs as hard on blinds as marks! She is a quick learner and a thinker. 

I've been following up on all the dogs you've suggested. I'd love to hear more about pups from suggested sires and any additional information or suggestions you might have!

Great puppy pictures Tropical. How big is your pup and have you had him on birds?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I own a pup from Mike Peters' litter sired by FC/AFC Crow River's Cougar's Mad Max. He is a VERY bright, super quick learner, and very strong water dog. I can't keep him out of the water. Dave Rorem told me that Max was water CRAZY as well. On top of all that he's VERY good looking. My pup will be a year old in a couple of weeks, and he is around 70lbs. He is a slow maturing dog, but shows lots of potential. He can really mark, and holds no grudges when corrected. He always seems to come back with his tail a waggin'. I WOULD BUY ANOTHER MAX PUP AT THE DROP OF A HAT.


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey David, Did you notice whose littermate is on the cover of the FTRN this month? 2007 Canadian National Amteur winner...


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Too add info to David's post, 3 of the males were what I would consider fast to mature and quick learners. The only female and Davids seem to be the same. All are around 70-80lbs and very good looking dogs. They all seem to be good to very good markers and all seem to train easily. If anyone is interested we will be repeating this litter very soon.


----------



## ducktracker (Jul 15, 2005)

*Stud*

What about FC Pin Oak's Texas Rex? I have a yellow female by him that is everything that I want. He has 22 derby points, FC at age 4yrs and National Open Qualifier. OFA hips are good.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

The yellow that in my opinion has some GREAT tools and no one knows of is CFC CAFC Watersedge Governor Elect "Jesse"
Owned by Kim & Jam Peterson. He has all of Magic's size, more GO than you need and is one the Best marking dogs I have seen.
Has an Amat. win in the states in very limited trialing ( 2 or 3 a year)
2 x Can. Natl finalist. Very loving gentle dog that is a house pet and is completely Amat trained, also one heck of a hunting dog.

You yella fellas outta check him out !!

JK
________
vaporizer help


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Nancy,
Who is on the RFTN cover? I just got mine and haven't looked at the front.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Jesse*



DRAKEHAVEN said:


> The yellow that in my opinion has some GREAT tools and no one knows of is CFC CAFC Watersedge Governor Elect "Jesse"
> Owned by Kim & Jam Peterson. He has all of Magic's size, more GO than you need and is one the Best marking dogs I have seen.
> Has an Amat. win in the states in very limited trialing ( 2 or 3 a year)
> 2 x Can. Natl finalist. Very loving gentle dog that is a house pet and is completely Amat trained, also one heck of a hunting dog.
> ...


Oops, my subscription to GDI has expired before I renew would someone kindly post up this dogs pedigree. Thanks, HPW


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=63077

Hope this works...
Carrie


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 18, 2007)

westad said:


> Thanks for your help Duckster and others!
> 
> Our little Nitro female has her senior hunter title and has four master passes. She has her seasoned hunter title through HRC, two finished passes, and three upland hunter passes. There are only two HRC events a year in our area - wish there were more! She also has natural pointing tendencies (I'm not sure what line that is coming from - I think the Nitro)!
> 
> ...


Tex weighs in at 34 lbs. He will be 5months old on the 15th. Now, about the birds... Let's just say that he is OVERLY enthusiastic with anything that has feathers. We are beginning CC this week. Once we get through FF we'll re-introduce birds. I am an amateur trainer and don't want to dampen his enthusiasm without the tools CC and FF will give me.
Here are two pics from his first contact with a fresh dead dove. He was 12 wks old.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Nitro is a good choice for a yellow sire.

His bitch line is OUTSTANDING. Moon River's Cash Kate's Choice was a brood bitch bred to several different sires and threw lots of great dogs. Nitro is one. She's grandma to Dewey. She's out of two hall of famers, Stone Throws Marions Choice and Black Gold's Kates Rascal with a good deal of Pipers Pacer back there too. She is the grandmother to my foundation bitch Dottie, who is the mother of my AFC Gracie. 

Breed to the bitch line, which is super in Nitro. AND in his case, Butch from Winifox was a great sire as well.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

How about FC Colonel Bowie's Revenge... He's on Gunzers truck. I saw him last year at the national and I trained a sister. Like them both alot...

Angie


----------



## westad (Aug 28, 2007)

moorelabs said:


> Why would they want to avoid line breeding if they like her and want to keep a puppy? Drake is a great choice.....but if you don't share her whole pedigree how can folks give advice on outcrossing?
> LM


Our female is sired by Nitro. Her maternal grandfather is FC AFC Riparian Roughrider and maternal grandmother is a full sister to FC AFC Hilltop's Hayseed.

We aren't necessarliy against line breeding, but cautious. We don't want them to be too close. We've looked at Dusty, but were concerned he might be too close as his maternal grandfather is her paternal grandfather. 

We really liked his style, energy, and size.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> We really liked his style, energy, and size.


Then I'd breed to Dusty. One shared great grandparent isn't close in my opinion. Plus from what I've hear Dusty is the real deal.


----------



## westad (Aug 28, 2007)

Bill Schuna said:


> Mike Peters wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any connect information for them or a webpage? Thanks


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

Maxx's info

Here is a link to his pedigree:
http://gooddoginfo.com/gdc/Asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=77882

Roger Weller
[email protected]
Days: 320-697-5591 EVES: 320-346-2710


----------



## westad (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Stud*



ducktracker said:


> What about FC Pin Oak's Texas Rex? I have a yellow female by him that is everything that I want. He has 22 derby points, FC at age 4yrs and National Open Qualifier. OFA hips are good.


Do you have any contact information or a webpage for him? I'd love to her about your female and see a photo if you don't mind sharing!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's Dusty's website:

http://www.downtowndustybrown.com/

And here's Pin Oak's website:

http://www.pin-oak.net/index.asp?page=rex


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

FC AFC Crow Rivers Mad Max owner Roger Weller


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

DJSchuur said:


> FC AFC Crow Rivers Mad Max owner Roger Weller


Dog & owner are both TOP NOTCH!!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Here is a picture of my boy Briggs who is from my breeding sired by FC AFC Crowrivers Cougar's Mad Max.

This picture was takin in the middle of a swim by session, think he likes water!


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

Waterdogs said:


> all the nitro dogs Ive trained have been soft. I would go with a dog like Cosmo, Normon, Rebel. Dusty female I had was soft wouldn't be my choice to a nitro female. Their are some others out their. It also depends on if the bitch has any titles. Which is going to make these pups marketable. Alot depends on what the bitch bring to the breeding?


I cannot agree more about the Rebel Pups not being soft :lol: 
This little Rebel girl we have oh boy!! I was looking at her 
"EQUIPMENT" to make sure it was the right stuff...she's something else..in a good way, of course. Very sure of her self


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

duckster said:


> Waterdogs said:
> 
> 
> > all the nitro dogs Ive trained have been soft. I would go with a dog like Cosmo, Normon, Rebel. Dusty female I had was soft wouldn't be my choice to a nitro female. Their are some others out their. It also depends on if the bitch has any titles. Which is going to make these pups marketable. Alot depends on what the bitch bring to the breeding?
> ...



This is good to hear. We are breeding Amber to Rebel next week!!!


----------

